# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  **((اعلام هدف برای کنکور ۹۶و۹۷))**  +   ((نظرسنجی))

## AB-TRL

سلام،،
عنوان تاپیک مشخصه....
بعد از شرکت تو نظرسنجی،رشته و دانشگاه مورد هدفتونو اینجا بگید....
(تاپیک صرفا برای انگیزست)

این تاپیک هم واسه حدس رتبه :
http://forum.konkur.in/thread53210.html

----------


## va6hid

مهندس کامپیوتر کی بودم من ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## the best dream

داروسازی دانشگاه تهران :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (464):  :Y (591):  :Y (719):  :Y (622):

----------


## AB-TRL

خودمم پزشکی مشهد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Behnam10

پزشكي گيلان :Yahoo (100):

----------


## EMO ROBOT

روانشناسی پیام نور  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr_Amirmd

> سلام،،
> عنوان تاپیک مشخصه....
> بعد از شرکت تو نظرسنجی،رشته و دانشگاه مورد هدفتونو اینجا بگید....
> (تاپیک صرفا برای انگیزست)


😐خوب تجربی ها خیلیاشون ، پزشکی اونم تهران میخوان! مثل من!
به ترتیب:
پزشکی تهران
پزشکی بهشتی
پزشکی شیراز
پزشکی باهنر کرمان(محل زندگیمه!)
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

تو رشته های پیراپزشکی به غیر از فیزیوتراپی کدوما درامد خوبی دارن؟!

----------


## shadzi

پزشکی تهران حالا یا ازاد یا روزانه

 :Yahoo (100): 

پرستاری هم دوس دارم
صرفا برا ادامه تحصیل و رفتن ب خارج
چون موقعیت بسیاررررر خوبی داره اونور
دانش پزشکی هم توش زیاده.

همین

----------


## AB-TRL

> تو رشته های پیراپزشکی به غیر از فیزیوتراپی کدوما درامد خوبی دارن؟!


فک میکنم اول رادیولوژی بعدش پرستاری البته تو ایران

----------


## mina_77

به ترتیب اولویت:

داروسازی شهیدبهشتی
داروسازی تهران
داروسازی اصفهان
داروسازی شیراز
داروسازی تبریز
داروسازی مشهد
داروسازی مازندران
داروسازی گیلان
داروسازی خرم آباد
داروسازی اهواز

----------


## shadzi

بچه ها اگه دارو دولتی فرضا همون بهشتی
بیارین
و پزشکی ازاد


کدومو میرین

----------


## mina_77

> بچه ها اگه دارو دولتی فرضا همون بهشتی
> بیارین
> و پزشکی ازاد
> 
> 
> کدومو میرین


عقل سالم در بدن سالم

دارو :Yahoo (65):

----------


## shadzi

مینا تو خودت عاشق دارویی
خب معلومه جوابت چیع :Yahoo (56):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

یه رتبه خوب و یه دست باز واسه انتخاب...فلن فقط همین

----------


## perfan

پزشکی    شهید بهشتی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mojtabay

> پزشکی دانشگاه تبریز
> رتبم هم باید زیر 50 کشوری شه


رتبه زیر 50 کشوری،،،، تبریز؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_فیزیوتراپی  جندی شاپور اهواز_

----------


## AMIRYASHAR

پزشکی هر جا شد :Yahoo (111):  فقط دولتی  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## SJDAFZALI

پزشکی تهران .

----------


## pooya2000

ما که پزشکیو میخوایم. امیدواریم اونم مارو بخواد :Yahoo (5):

----------


## painterzx

توکل
ایمان
پشتکار
برنامه منظم
هدفم پیش خودمو خدای خودمه
یاحق
نظر سنجی زدم

----------


## Django

داروسازی تهران

----------


## Meysam_b

داروسازی در بیام حتی از دانشگاهای چرت بازم میرم ولی دوس دارم تبریز یا تهران سراسری وسلام شوت تمام  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasser0411

> رتبه زیر 50 کشوری،،،، تبریز؟؟؟؟؟؟


من برادرم تهران خونده می دونم چه عذابی داره توی یه شهر دیگه درس خوندن
رتبه رو هم زیر 50 میگم چون رتبه های زیر 50 کشوری با ارائه یک پروژه از فقط 2 ماه خدمت آموزشی رو میرن
پزشکی هم چون عاشق پزشکی ام

----------


## _YALDA_

رتبه زیر 700منطقه دو و مطمئنم بهش میرسم

----------


## دِ سِکِند پشمک

*کاش همه ( ی اونایی که تلاش میکنن برای این اهداف ) به اهدافشون برسن . ما که هدف رُ اینجا نمیگیم و به خدا Send می کنیم که اگر خدای ناکرده و خدای ناکرده به احتمال یک صدم درصد اتفاقی افتاد ، فقط پیش خودش ضایع بشیم نه بنده هاش *

----------


## Neo.Healer

من امسال.......احتمالا پردیس کرمانشاه و کاشان + آزاد شاهرود یا مازاد تبریز قبولم.....پزشکی
اما فعلا تصمیم دارم رزرو کنمش و بخونم واسه ۹۸
من برای ۹۷ خیلی کم خوندم اما به نتیجه امیدوار شدم
برای ۹۸ قصدم.......رتبه ۷۰ منطقه دو  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): ........پزشکی تهران یا شهید بهشتی

----------


## naek

اگ قرار نیس پردیسو برین کاشکی نمیزدین-_-
هم ازاد هم پردیس..!!!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اگ قرار نیس پردیسو برین کاشکی نمیزدین-_-
> هم ازاد هم پردیس..!!!


چرا؟
خب میخوام رزرو کنم که بعدش اگه سال دیگه مشکلی بود اینو از دست ندم

----------


## M.javaddd

> چرا؟
> خب میخوام رزرو کنم که بعدش اگه سال دیگه مشکلی بود اینو از دست ندم


خوب فقط ۳۰-۲۰ میلیون رو میریزی تو جوب

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خوب فقط ۳۰-۲۰ میلیون رو میریزی تو جوب


میترسم انقد بد کنن شرایط ۹۸ رو که حتی رتبه هم توب بیاد تهش انتخاب رشته بد بشه
و اینکه به خودم اعتماد کامل ندارم

----------

